# April Winners



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats to the winners Very cute photos.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulation on winning!.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats to Luxy & Sunny, Those are great pictures


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Outstanding photos! Congrats to the winners -- Goldens and pack leaders!

A special high five to Rick, for all that you do to put this contest together each month! Great job Rick.

Teddy, Kevin & Mom


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!

Griff says congrats to his "cousin" Sunny!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> A special high five to Rick, for all that you do to put this contest together each month! Great job Rick.


And it's almost time to start May's contest.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tomorrow!  I find these contests so fun. Lots of Golden pics!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see why they both won!! Great photos...


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

YES! Both photos are gorgeous..how could they not be with such awesome subjects! Congratulations!
Job well done, Rick!


----------

